# Women taking chicken pills to boost 'booty' size



## russianrobot (Feb 13, 2011)

oh shit.....the feeders of the world just crashed the site where you buy it


http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...er-bum-they-take-chicken-fattening-pills.html


----------



## KittyKitten (Feb 13, 2011)

[email protected] pills. Just eat chicken. Good old fashioned squats will lift it up and increase the size.


----------



## penguin (Feb 13, 2011)

happyface83 said:


> [email protected] pills. Just eat chicken. Good old fashioned squats will lift it up and increase the size.



I just sit on mine. That's seemed to have worked well so far


----------



## russianrobot (Feb 13, 2011)

penguin said:


> I just sit on mine. That's seemed to have worked well so far



hahahahaha...


----------



## The Orange Mage (Feb 14, 2011)

I think if you want a bigger booty the process has to start before you're even born and requires a different kind of stock than chicken.


----------



## russianrobot (Feb 14, 2011)

The Orange Mage said:


> I think if you want a bigger booty the process has to start before you're even born and requires a different kind of stock than chicken.



that sir was funny


----------



## Heyyou (Feb 15, 2011)

Some people buy "Butt implants."

Before





After





Please notice how this woman doesnt even have anything CLOSE to the butt of a natural BBW.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Feb 16, 2011)

Sitting on mine has surely helped my cause with making my derriere more ample,very easy also!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm guessing that the chicken pills stimulate localized fat deposition by promoting expression of the BADONK-1 gene. Science rules!


----------



## mango (Feb 16, 2011)

*The FONZ says*






*SIT ON IT!*



​


----------



## mossystate (Feb 16, 2011)

*" The poultry tablets are packed with hormones that have been linked to breast cancer and liver problems in humans. "*


Science rules!!!


----------



## Rojodi (Feb 16, 2011)

Gives an entire new meaning to "Mother Clucker!" doesn't it?


----------



## KuroBara (Feb 18, 2011)

But who's ever seen a chicken with a great butt? Now donkeys, they've got something to back up!


----------



## Heyyou (Feb 19, 2011)

mango said:


> *The FONZ says*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 27, 2011)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm.......Has my husband been slipping some of these into my multi-vitamin bottle?! 

Just kidding! I certainly don't need to invest in these chicken pills! I got this one covered all by myself!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Feb 27, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> Some people buy "Butt implants."
> 
> Before
> 
> ...



Forgive me if I'm wrong, but I do believe that top image is a male...


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 28, 2011)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Forgive me if I'm wrong, but I do believe that top image is a male...



I thought the same thing!


----------



## Dantes524 (Mar 7, 2011)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Forgive me if I'm wrong, but I do believe that top image is a male...



yyyyurp. I'm with youse on this one


----------



## LalaCity (Mar 7, 2011)

Dantes524 said:


> yyyyurp. I'm with youse on this one



Nope, I don't think so. After careful scrutiny, Iv'e observed that the pattern of stretch marks on the upper thigh is the same.

Oh Jesus -- when did I turn into an FA?


----------



## joswitch (Mar 9, 2011)

LalaCity said:


> Nope, I don't think so. After careful scrutiny, Iv'e observed that the pattern of stretch marks on the upper thigh is the same.



Good lord Holmes! You may be right!



> Oh Jesus -- when did I turn into an FA?



Or Shirley Holmes the Stretchmark Detective...


----------



## CleverBomb (Mar 9, 2011)

Sorry, keep seeing this in the context of the old Fedding thread:

"Wimminz takin' chickumz pillz to asplode there booties."

-Rusty


----------



## joswitch (Mar 10, 2011)

For the love of all that is holy please don't restart that!


----------

